# need help and suggestions



## femina007 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi everybody, i will be travelling alone to dubai next month as tourist from europe i havent booked the hotel yet i need your advice as where to book as alone women traveller which location would be appropriate to book as i prefer to be closer to decent nightclubs and malls and is it safe for alone woman to be outside latenight? like going to pubs and discos
thanks


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

dubai's pretty safe as it goes, compared to a lot of countries in europe.

what's your budget like? golden sands is pretty nice if you're on a tight budget and is right bang in the middle of bur dubai, next to the burjuman centre.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LawrenceDudley said:


> dubai's pretty safe as it goes, compared to a lot of countries in europe.
> 
> what's your budget like? golden sands is pretty nice if you're on a tight budget and is *right bang in the middle of bur dubai*, next to the burjuman centre.


The red light/whore capital of Dubai? I don't think so...

It depends on your budget, the hotels on sheikh zayad road would fit you bill, fairmont at the pricey end, novotel at the lower end, failing that marina - grosvenor house, beach bar - le meridien mina seyahi (barasti bar - can't really go wrong there), one of the places attached to madinat like al qasr would be great too. Maybe the address or one of the other hotels in Burj Dubai (not Bur Dubai) and old town too. It's nice down there, quite a continental feel.

Basically it all depends on how much you want to spend, call or e-mail them and ask for best price.

In terms of being out alone, as long as you don't have a penchant for micro mini skirts and see thru tops you'll be fine.


----------



## LawrenceDudley (Feb 11, 2009)

red light capital of dubai? really? i liked it, no problems at all, never got approached by anyone trying to sell me sex and there are (were) a lot of families with kids staying there.

i suppose andy might have good reasons for knowing it's the red light district so i shall leave that judgement to him (sorry, couldn't resist). 

bear in mind that hotels (even crap ones) in dubai can be super expensive compared to europe.

you may have a teensy bit of bother going out on your own over here - men will always try it on with single girls (believe me - a lot of my friends here are trolley dollies and it's like trying to herd sheep when the big bad wolf's around trying to take them away) but it's never aggressive or threatening and if you tell someone where to go they generally will.

i know my single female mates over here have a great time


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LawrenceDudley said:


> red light capital of dubai? really? i liked it, no problems at all, never got approached by anyone trying to sell me sex and there are (were) a lot of families with kids staying there.
> 
> *i suppose andy might have good reasons for knowing it's the red light district so i shall leave that judgement to him (sorry, couldn't resist). *
> 
> ...


Yes, cos i used to live there, and anyone who's been here for any length of time will tell you the same, let's face it York international hotel is there, probably the biggest knocking shop in Dubai (allegedly). Maybe the area's cleaned it's act up a bit, but there's no decent bars/clubs for single girls there are there? Rockbottom? erm... that's about it, and when Time Out described the place as "little more than a low brow cattle market" I wouldn't suggest there either.

In terms of hotel prices, as long as you steer clear of the big exhibitions then the prices are getting pretty good. AED300 my mate paid at Novotel 2 weeks ago...


----------



## funkur (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL... Actually just got back from Amsterdam and I'd have to say that Mankhool Road from the Ramada to the York on weekend nights is definitely sketchier than the RLD over there! 

Last year, I lived in the Golden Sands area and felt generally, Bur Dubai is not seedy (just dirty and uninviting compared to newer areas) - but it does come out overtly late at night, especially on the aforementioned Mankhool Rd side. 

If you're not visiting those bars or walking/driving around that area after 1-2am, you'd never know... (like I found out when I took a late-night arriving friend from home out for a beer & a bite!)


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Yes, cos i used to live there, and anyone who's been here for any length of time will tell you the same, let's face it York international hotel is there, probably the biggest knocking shop in Dubai (allegedly). Maybe the area's cleaned it's act up a bit, but there's no decent bars/clubs for single girls there are there? Rockbottom? erm... that's about it, and when Time Out described the place as "little more than a low brow cattle market" I wouldn't suggest there either.


gotta agree :\ had to walk thru the area past midnight last week and barely got away with my life!


----------

